# fried pickles



## florida_girl23 (Jan 16, 2008)

My dad had never had fried pickles before. And we have lived here more than 14 or 15 years! The other night I made them with some fish. Now he wants them with every meal.

So, it was a good experience.

I'm hoping to find other, new things for us.

We moved from Ohio. So, we still can't eat grits. I keep trying, but its not working for me.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You cant beat some fresh fried pickles :hungry


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *murphyslaw (9/20/2008)*You cant beat some fresh fried pickles :hungry


He's got a point, They are the bomb!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

MMMMMMMMM, Grits!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Where does Ohio stand on the Boiled Peanuts thing???


----------



## florida_girl23 (Jan 16, 2008)

not entirely sure.

i know that as far as my family goes, can't stand 'em.

 sucks cause i love em every other way

baseball game and roasted peanuts are the deal

also, sunflower seads are my thing but that is pretty much as far as i go


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

roasted peanuts are for zoo animals.


----------



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Fried pickles rock. Peanuts in any form are good. Grits are amazing. They're the southern version of polenta.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I was recently turned on to cheese grits, and chicken strips. 

You take the chicken strip and dip it in the cheese grits, repeat until finished. I am not kidden it taste really good.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

What about Fired Okra?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (9/23/2008)*What about Fired Okra?


Even better :hungry :hungry I got to go see my parents and get some more !


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

next time u fry fish throw 3 or 4 corn on the cob in the hot grease when it rolls over its ready its great


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm from ohio and i eat grits. of course they're covered with cheese and hot sauce. anything to cover up the taste.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I had Fried Oreos at the fair the other night, they were awesome. If you get a chance try them. Just don't eat to many cause you might fall over dead from a heart attack. But they sure were good.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Chris Couture (9/23/2008)*What about Fired Okra?


Can't beat it !!! :hungry I also don't see what yall find so bad about the taste of grits.Pepper'um up real good a little butter and some scrambled eggs and thick bacon to go with'em. Damn, I'm drooling on the keyboard jsut talking about it!!!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

If you ever get a craving and you're out in Milton, Big T makes very good fried pickles. 

Grits should be eaten with 2 eggs over easy, butter, salt and lots of fresh ground pepper. If you can get fresh grits from the guy in Cantonment, I have good feeling it will change your mind completely about grits. Fish for dinner? Substitute the eggs in the gritsfor lots of sharp cheddar or colby.


----------



## cobia06 (Oct 3, 2007)

Grits are like a mix of Elmers glue and kitty litter!!:sick


----------



## florida_girl23 (Jan 16, 2008)

i love okra! that is the best. have it with bbq or fish, whatever you got


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Try it with milk, butter and sugar. I love it that way. Cheese grits are fine butI likethem sweet:hungry


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK - this is not how this part of the forum works. You can keep your spots secret, guard your GPS numbers, hide your lures when you take fish pictures... that stuff is all fair play, but you guys can't just talk about some awesome food and drop a phrase like "they are the bomb" and "they rock" and not come across with some recipes.

I found several recipes when searching on the internet, but I'd like to know how you guys make them. :hungry

Fisherdad.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fisherdad1 (10/22/2008)*OK - this is not how this part of the forum works. You can keep your spots secret, guard your GPS numbers, hide your lures when you take fish pictures... that stuff is all fair play, but you guys can't just talk about some awesome food and drop a phrase like "they are the bomb" and "they rock" and not come across with some recipes.
> 
> I found several recipes when searching on the internet, but I'd like to know how you guys make them. :hungry
> 
> Fisherdad.


Here you go Fisherdad, I use House-Autry Seafood Breader. You can get it at Walmart and some of the other big chain stores. If you don't have any of that just make sure you use flour or a flour based mix instead of cornmeal because it sticks to the pickles better. You can use a jar of dill pickles slices (if you do just try to find some of the thicker cut slices as they seem to fry up better) or get whole pickles and cut them to your desired thickness. I usually put the flour mixture in a bag then dump in the pickle slices and shake it up good. The pickles will keep soaking up the flour mixture while in the bag so it is important to shake the bag every few seconds or they will be all clumped together. The longer their in the bag and being shaken up the thicker the batter will get on the pickles. If you want a thin batter then drop them in the grease right after you batter them,if you want a thick batter leave them in the bag for a while shaking them frequently before frying.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm with Frank, you've never had corn on the cob until you had FRIED CORN ON THE COB!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

